# Video question, How to use the PC input.



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

My Sony TV has a PC input. I'd like to hook up my dvd to this input. I bought the RGB to component cable but its only displaying a snowy picture. Obviously I need something else.

Anyone have any thoughts on what I need?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

shadough said:


> My Sony TV has a PC input. I'd like to hook up my dvd to this input. I bought the RGB to component cable but its only displaying a snowy picture. Obviously I need something else.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on what I need?


The cable you purchased is a standard vga beakout cable. It should be considered a one way cable and not for use in your application. It is meant to be used to take a vga (15 pin sub) component out to display on a monitor or set that only has component video available for input; NOT the other way around.

They do make external scan converts that go from vga to component but are substantially more then the $2-4 buck cable your are desribing.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually the cable was $35 from Micro center: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0260535

Where might I find one of these scan converters? Most go from VGA to component an I'm trying to go the other way, component to VGA.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

shadough said:


> Actually the cable was $35 from Micro center: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0260535
> 
> Where might I find one of these scan converters? Most go from VGA to component an I'm trying to go the other way, component to VGA.


Juyst FYI, that cable sells for the aformentioned 2-4 bucks all over the net including ebay.

Anyways you can do a quick search for component to vga converter or component to vga scan converter and it will yield thousands of results. Here's one for example (not endoring this seller in anyway; as it's the first thing I pulled up:


```
http://cgi.ebay.com/YPbPr-Component-Video-To-VGA-Converter-SVGA-XGA-20-1343_W0QQitemZ120500831590QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCamera_Cables_Cords?hash=item1c0e68c566
```
*Just make sure whatever you go with states that it goes from component video input to vga output to suit your specified need.


----------

